# The History and Mystery of Grounding and Bonding



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone have:

The History and Mystery of Grounding and Bonding ?


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Go fish.

Does anyone have a first edition copy of Lord Hornblower?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Check.

I'm looking for E.E. Barnard's 1927 "An Atlas of Selected Regions of the Milky Way" myself.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Here is is!*

I found what I was looking for, here it is!  :thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Facinating . Just printed it off.

Will make sure to read it tonight in bed before lights out.

Frank


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

frank said:


> Facinating . Just printed it off.
> 
> Will make sure to read it tonight in bed before lights out.
> 
> Frank


Frank:

My pleasure! I will look forward to reading your professional comments. This subject is very interesting and this download was in the Soares book on Grounding that was republished in 1991 by IAEI, both Phil Simmons and I worked on that rewrite back in the days of DOS! 

Now that book in its 10th edition is the best one on the market and is available from IAEI. :thumbup:

PS: Where were you in 1965?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Joe

In 1965 I was in the first year of my apprenticeship, In those far off days you began at 15 and it all ended when you were 21.

I spent my days hard at work and the evenings either looking cool with my Tony Curtis hair do made up nice with lots of 'jelly for the ladies and or dancing or listening to AFN,

FRank


----------

